# AIWA NSX-R10 Won't turn on - Loud metal "ting"



## Heykop (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey, I have an old aiwa NSX-R10 sound system, I opened it up few days ago to look inside and mess around. I didn't break anything or shorted anything. But when I plugged everything back together it wouldn't turn on. Every time I plug it to the wall or press any button it would just make a loud metal "ting", and shut down before even turning on. 

Nothing seems burnt or broken, and nothing is plugged to the receiver. 

Does anyone have any clue as to how I can fix that? 

Thanks


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello 1990's.  Evidently you knocked something loose. It worked before you opened it?


----------



## Heykop (Jun 4, 2020)

;P yeah it worked fine, I reassembeled it today, checked everything, looks fine (to my newbiew eyes), no idea what I did to it xD


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

What exactly did you take apart? just the main chassis? If you can, take some pics and post them.


----------



## Heykop (Jun 4, 2020)

Well, I removed the discs tray and it still worked fine, then I disconnected those two boards via that black connection point, and then it stopped working.

https://ibb.co/Bt2dHGv
https://ibb.co/rvFwF85


----------



## Heykop (Jun 4, 2020)

bumps


----------

